# Sales rep. lies and paying "Retail Value" for a stay if we rescind



## stupidbuyer (Jan 31, 2020)

I stupidly bought 5k bianual points at a sales pitch.

The sales rep. lied about several thing such as resale value would be close to 2/3 of the purchase value and I would have access to more than 4K locations and other services, but missed to mention that this would need to be done through interval with hefty fees.

We initially got a free mini vacation, but they did a switch and bait on us and we ended up on a hotel we couldn't stay at because no full kitchen (we got young children and can't go out to eat 3 meals a day). Once in the sales pitch, I signed an addendum to the contract where we got 3 nights at the original location we wanted and at a retail value of $350 a night for 3 nights for a total of $1050. It also states that if we rescind, we would have to pay this amount.

Any idea how I can negotiate my way out of that? I already spoke face to face with the QA agent, and he stated that they will enforce the agreement, but took note of my complaints and said that I should state them in my rescind letter.

Any other suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 31, 2020)

You can certainly ask but you signed an agreement saying you’d pay full retail value if you rescind and then stayed in the room. They’re under no obligation to waive that fee.

If it were me, I wouldn’t even mention it in the recision letter. Since it seems like a one off deal, they might forget to charge you for it.


----------



## stupidbuyer (Jan 31, 2020)

Aurelius said:


> You can certainly ask but you signed an agreement saying you’d pay full retail value if you rescind and then stayed in the room. They’re under no obligation to waive that fee.
> 
> If it were me, I wouldn’t even mention it in the recision letter. Since it seems like a one off deal, they might forget to charge you for it.


Thanks. I might just do that.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> I stupidly bought 5k bianual points at a sales pitch.
> 
> The sales rep. lied about several thing such as resale value would be close to 2/3 of the purchase value and I would have access to more than 4K locations and other services, but missed to mention that this would need to be done through interval with hefty fees.
> 
> ...


When did you sign the contract? You can rescind if it is within a certain period of time. It depends based on the state you signed in. Check the contract for rescission rights, or changes eligible to be made to your account. It’s in the contact and you have to send the letter certified with rrr. It must be postmarked within xx amount of days listed on the contract.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> I stupidly bought 5k bianual points at a sales pitch.
> 
> The sales rep. lied about several thing such as resale value would be close to 2/3 of the purchase value and I would have access to more than 4K locations and other services, but missed to mention that this would need to be done through interval with hefty fees.
> 
> ...


You can rescind and have to pay for the value of the 3 nights which is fine, chalk it up to a loss. Get the original purchase price of the 5K points. How much was that for?


----------



## stupidbuyer (Jan 31, 2020)

CPNY said:


> When did you sign the contract? You can rescind if it is within a certain period of time. It depends based on the state you signed in. Check the contract for rescission rights, or changes eligible to be made to your account. It’s in the contact and you have to send the letter certified with rrr. It must be postmarked within xx amount of days listed on the contract.



Thanks. I can still rescind, but it will cost me $1050 to do it, which I would rather not part way with. I'm rescinding the contract because the sales rep. based his sale on lies and omission of key details. If it was just due to me changing my mind I wouldn't have a problem with paying. I'm wondering if this counts as a penalty? It's stated that they cannot assess penalties if contract is rescinded.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> Thanks. I can still rescind, but it will cost me $1050 to do it, which I would rather not part way with. I'm rescinding the contract because the sales rep. based his sale on lies and omission of key details. If it was just due to me changing my mind I wouldn't have a problem with paying. I'm wondering if this counts as a penalty? It's stated that they cannot assess penalties if contract is rescinded.


Wait, how much did you pay for the ownership??? Omg please rescind and take the hit on the 1050 bucks. Call it an expensive trip. Then buy 5K points resale. You’ll be saving money. How much the contract for not counting the 1050?


----------



## stupidbuyer (Jan 31, 2020)

CPNY said:


> You can rescind and have to pay for the value of the 3 nights which is fine, chalk it up to a loss. Get the original purchase price of the 5K points. How much was that for?


~$9300 for 5000 biennial points. MF and Club dues $527 annually. But waived first two years.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> ~$9300 for 5000 biennial points. MF and Club dues $527 annually. But waived first two years.


Omg. Please rescind lol. You can buy. 5000 ANNUAL DRI points on redweek for. 1 dollar. (I just looked) take the 1050 loss. I beg you. 527 annually yet you only use the points every other..... save 9300 bucks. @Grammarhero please help here.


----------



## stupidbuyer (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> ~$9300 for 5000 biennial points. MF and Club dues $527 annually. But waived first two years.


And 5000 bonus points at signup.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> And 5000 bonus points at signup.


But those 5000 don’t last. Buying retail is getting ripped off. Please rescind. The deal will be there tomorrow if you want to go back and spend 10K. Take time and shop resale. Please


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> ~$9300 for 5000 biennial points. MF and Club dues $527 annually. But waived first two years.


That’s crap.  Rescind.  You can get 6k pts annually for $1.  As for me, I got 6k pts annually for $1, but $700 MF.  Granted, that took months of research.


----------



## stupidbuyer (Jan 31, 2020)

CPNY said:


> But those 5000 don’t last. Buying retail is getting ripped off. Please rescind. The deal will be there tomorrow if you want to go back and spend 10K. Take time and shop resale. Please


Yeah. I'm most definitely rescinding. Was just curious about whether it was a way out of my other stupid decision.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> Yeah. I'm most definitely rescinding. Was just curious about whether it was a way out of my other stupid decision.


Rescinding.  Research TS.  Decide if TS for you.  Then decide which company you like.  Wyndham may better serve you.

See if you can dispute with the cc company.  Just eat the $1k.  Learn your lesson.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> Yeah. I'm most definitely rescinding. Was just curious about whether it was a way out of my other stupid decision.


I think to may have to take your loss. Look at it this way. Some people like myself new knew about TUG when we bought developer price and were out 39k PLUS the money I paid for something to take it from me (I paid closing). Rescind and when you buy resale, add the 1050 in the total price and call it a package deal lol. Also, truly research different systems. as Grammarhero said, maybe Wyndham would serve you better. Or MVC DC points, or vistana mandatory resorts etc.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 31, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> Thanks. I can still rescind, but it will cost me $1050 to do it, which I would rather not part way with. I'm rescinding the contract because the sales rep. based his sale on lies and omission of key details. If it was just due to me changing my mind I wouldn't have a problem with paying. I'm wondering if this counts as a penalty? It's stated that they cannot assess penalties if contract is rescinded.



I’m sorry, you lost me. You have to pay 1050 to rescind? Huh? If you rescind within state law perimeters, you pay NOTHING and can expect your full refund within about 45 days.

Which state did you buy this timeshare?

@Grammarhero, you ever heard of this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 31, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> I’m sorry, you lost me. You have to pay 1050 to rescind? Huh? If you rescind within state law perimeters, you pay NOTHING and can expect your full refund within about 45 days.
> 
> Which state did you buy this timeshare?
> 
> ...


With Diamond and Westgate, I wouldn’t be surprised.  As I understand it, OP sign an addendum to the contract that he’d paid $1k for a three night stay if he rescinded.  

It depends on whether the state TS laws in which the TS was signed prohibits this behavior.  It likely doesn’t.  But if it does, a report to the state AG is in order.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 31, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> I’m sorry, you lost me. You have to pay 1050 to rescind? Huh? If you rescind within state law perimeters, you pay NOTHING and can expect your full refund within about 45 days.
> 
> Which state did you buy this timeshare?
> 
> ...



The OP negotiated a 3 night stay valued at $1,050 as part of the deal, which specified if the purchase was rescinded, would need to be reimbursed. You can’t rescind a resort stay that you’ve already used.

I honestly think if you just don’t even mention owing them $1,050 in the recission letter they probably won’t even know to charge you since your deal seems like a one-off, unless the salesman does it out of spite when he realizes he lost his commission. My goal would be to fly under the radar and hope for the best. At worst, you paid $1k for a short resort stay.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> With Diamond and Westgate, I wouldn’t be surprised. As I understand it, OP sign an addendum to the contract that he’d paid $1k for a three night stay if he rescinded.
> 
> It depends on whether the state TS laws in which the TS was signed prohibits this behavior. It likely doesn’t. But if it does, a report to the state AG is in order.



Yes, highly suspicious. I will do some research on this one. I know the enticement must be provided whether you buy or not. (Ie. go to 90 minute presentation, get 100 dollar gift card). Also, the enticement cannot be charged even if one rescinds.

Could this three night deal be seen as an enticement? Perhaps.

Yes, more research is needed. I’ll let you know what I find out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 1, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes, highly suspicious. I will do some research on this one. I know the enticement must be provided whether you buy or not. (Ie. go to 90 minute presentation, get 100 dollar gift card). Also, the enticement cannot be charged even if one rescinds.
> 
> Could this three night deal be seen as an enticement? Perhaps.
> 
> ...


When I researched the laws, I remember that MO require the gifts to be given.  We really need to know the state where the Diamond TS was signed.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

Geez, at the least, that’s slimy...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes. Hey @stupidbuyer, which State was this TS purchased?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 1, 2020)

@Fredflintstone for example, this is MO’s laws on TS gifts.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

As I recall, @Grammarhero, this language is similar in many states.

I know in FL, CA and HI for sure. 

@stupidbuyer, do you have the advertisement on this offer? Or, was this a cold call?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

@Grammarhero,

So, if he took the 3 day vacation offer and DIDNT buy, would he have to pay 1050? My guess is not...in which case, any charge would be unlawful.

Very interesting...this is a new one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 1, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes. Hey @stupidbuyer, which State was this TS purchased?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


California


----------



## RX8 (Feb 1, 2020)

@stupidbuyer, this is a little confusing.  Are you saying that you were originally in the hotel room on the preview package and that you negotiated as part of your purchase to stay in the timeshare instead of the hotel room for free?  Of course, not free if they are holding you to the $1050.  Read the addendum carefully for any outs.  Otherwise, it looks like you bought a three night stay for $1050.  Maybe painful but not as much as $9300.


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 1, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> @Grammarhero,
> 
> So, if he took the 3 day vacation offer and DIDNT buy, would he have to pay 1050? My guess is not...in which case, any charge would be unlawful.
> 
> ...


It's a little more complicated. I accepted a 4 day vacation for free. However, the place we got was not what we requested and agreed to on our booking call as we specifically mentioned that we needed a full kitchen, otherwise we wouldn't be able to go. We stayed at the place we got the first night and went to the presentation the next day. There they would give us the remaining 3 nights at the place we originally agreed to, but never got. With that we signed an addendum to the contract which states what we got (3 nights at $350 retail) and has the following language: "It is understood that should our purchase not close escrow, the amount stated above willbe deducted from the deposit collected from you on the date of sale, and the balance, if applicable, will be refunded to you in the time allotted, as stated in your Purchase and Security Agreement."


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> It's a little more complicated. I accepted a 4 day vacation for free. However, the place we got was not what we requested and agreed to on our booking call as we specifically mentioned that we needed a full kitchen, otherwise we wouldn't be able to go. We stayed at the place we got the first night and went to the presentation the next day. There they would give us the remaining 3 nights at the place we originally agreed to, but never got. With that we signed an addendum to the contract which states what we got (3 nights at $350 retail) and has the following language: "It is understood that should our purchase not close escrow, the amount stated above willbe deducted from the deposit collected from you on the date of sale, and the balance, if applicable, will be refunded to you in the time allotted, as stated in your Purchase and Security Agreement."



Ok. So you were obligated to attend a presentation. Was there an obligation to buy? Also, if you didn’t buy, would you be in the hook for $1050? And if so, were the terms and conditions provided to you prior to accepting?

Based on this, that may have happened. I am unsure as I am not (and do not want) to be privy to the contract and advertisement.

As RX8 stated, maybe review your contract, public report, addendums and the advertisement with terms and conditions and then decide what to do.

I am researching in my end as I am real curious.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> It's a little more complicated. I accepted a 4 day vacation for free. However, the place we got was not what we requested and agreed to on our booking call as we specifically mentioned that we needed a full kitchen, otherwise we wouldn't be able to go. We stayed at the place we got the first night and went to the presentation the next day. There they would give us the remaining 3 nights at the place we originally agreed to, but never got. With that we signed an addendum to the contract which states what we got (3 nights at $350 retail) and has the following language: "It is understood that should our purchase not close escrow, the amount stated above willbe deducted from the deposit collected from you on the date of sale, and the balance, if applicable, will be refunded to you in the time allotted, as stated in your Purchase and Security Agreement."


Usually you get a deal to sit on the presentation. This sounds like you only get the discounted trip if you buy? I’m confused, the 4 day vacation was only free if you purchased and didn’t rescind? How was it free if they are charging you to rescind? Although Marriott charges 199 for 4 days. But to have to go to a timeshare presentation. This company made you buy it or else. Does this sound like a timeshare company you want to deal with? Rescind, take your loss if you must and buy a new system.


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 1, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Usually you get a deal to sit on the presentation. This sounds like you only get the discounted trip if you buy? I’m confused, the 4 day vacation was only free if you purchased and didn’t rescind? How was it free if they are charging you to rescind? Although Marriott charges 199 for 4 days. But to have to go to a timeshare presentation. This company made you buy it or else. Does this sound like a timeshare company you want to deal with? Rescind, take your loss if you must and buy a new system.


No, sorry for not being too clear. The original offer was a 4 day stay which had a requirement to attend a 120min presentation. There were no obligations to buy or any penalties for not buying. However, we could not stay at the place we got, so it was either to go back home or agree to the addendum to stay the remaining 3 nights.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> No, sorry for not being too clear. The original offer was a 4 day stay which had a requirement to attend a 120min presentation. There were no obligations to buy or any penalties for not buying. However, we could not stay at the place we got, so it was either to go back home or agree to the addendum to stay the remaining 3 nights.



Ok

Up to you

Maybe plug a call to the


State of California Department of Real Estate

And tell them your story. They will certainly give you good advice on where you sit with this...






						California Department of Real Estate
					






					www.bre.ca.gov
				







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 1, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Ok
> 
> Up to you
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your info. Reading this forum saved me. I will post a reply on how it plays out.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

Here is where you can file a complaint. 







						Filing a Complaint - DRE
					






					www.bre.ca.gov
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

You can also file a complaint with enforcement if you so wish






__





						Enforcement Online Complaints
					






					eocs.dre.ca.gov
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 1, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> You can also file a complaint with enforcement if you so wish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 1, 2020)

I think @Aurelius has a point about going under the radar.  Maybe the rescission letter should say that OP expects a full refund, please do make anymore charges to the cc, and any additionally charges would be forwarded to the state AG.

That would be vague enough to go under the radar.  It’s also specific enough to let DRI know of the OP’s position that said hotel stay was a gift for attending the TS presentation, and that the AG would investigate such refusal of a gift.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> No, sorry for not being too clear. The original offer was a 4 day stay which had a requirement to attend a 120min presentation. There were no obligations to buy or any penalties for not buying. However, we could not stay at the place we got, so it was either to go back home or agree to the addendum to stay the remaining 3 nights.


Woah..... bait and switch. I’m not an attorney but it seems like they pressured you into signing that addendum. Did they make you sign it after you purchased? Seems like they would have wanted you to sign so you wouldn’t rescind. What a snake, I’d contact the state AG. Shady business practices. Do you have any proof of original free days for presentation?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Woah..... bait and switch. I’m not an attorney but it seems like they pressured you into signing that addendum. Did they make you sign it after you purchased? Seems like they would have wanted you to sign so you wouldn’t rescind. What a snake, I’d contact the state AG. Shady business practices. Do you have any proof of original free days for presentation?



From experiences, the AG forwards the complaint to the department of Real Estate for investigation in California. If the investigation shows violations, they forward their findings to the AG. That’s why it’s best to start at the department of Real Estate. It just skips an extra step.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Feb 1, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> From experiences, the AG forwards the complaint to the department of Real Estate for investigation in California. If the investigation shows violations, they forward their findings to the AG. That’s why it’s best to start at the department of Real Estate. It just skips an extra step.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah!! What Fred said lol


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

@grammerhero is right in that you should get that recission in NOW. On your contract, they must outline the steps you take to rescind. I would recommend certified, return receipt mail.

If it was me, based on what you said, step two would be to file a complaint with the department of real estate. There is no need to note that in your recission letter. Under the radar is best as @Grammarhero says...just do it.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 1, 2020)

DIAMOND resorts "sleight of hand" tatic are another reason to STAY from this crooked outfit. THey remind me a lot of Wells Fargo.. never resting on figuring out how to screw the owners or would be owners from their money.  DAM shame the timeshare business has become so scummy for some.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

carl2591 said:


> DIAMOND resorts "sleight of hand" tatic are another reason to STAY from this crooked outfit. THey remind me a lot of Wells Fargo.. never resting on figuring out how to screw the owners or would be owners from their money. DAM shame the timeshare business has become so scummy for some.



Sigh,

Another reason why I rent and stay away from any and all presentations. There is truly no such thing as a free lunch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 4, 2020)

Call the card company of whichever card you gave them and tell them you lost it. They'll cancel the old card and send you a new one. That way when they try to run the card again it'll decline the transaction. Legally they might still be able to take you to court, but the odds of them actually doing this are slim.


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 4, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Sigh,
> 
> Another reason why I rent and stay away from any and all presentations. There is truly no such thing as a free lunch.
> 
> ...



I've been on 45 presentations since I turned 25 and have collected somewhere in the ballpark of $6,000 worth of gifts from these shady companies. It's actually part of how I subsidize my travels. I considered buying resale since I love the timeshare resorts so much, but I have decided to simply continue to rent considering that I have yet to find a resale that works for me and the fact that I have an Interval International account without actually owning a timeshare and can book Getaways when I need to.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 6, 2020)

DesireMore said:


> I've been on 45 presentations since I turned 25 and have collected somewhere in the ballpark of $6,000 worth of gifts from these shady companies. It's actually part of how I subsidize my travels. I considered buying resale since I love the timeshare resorts so much, but I have decided to simply continue to rent considering that I have yet to find a resale that works for me and the fact that I have an Interval International account without actually owning a timeshare and can book Getaways when I need to.



Your point is well received IF you have the discipline to say no and walk out the door when your 90 minutes are up. You sound like you have that discipline and kudos to you for having that.

Sadly, most people allow themselves to stay too long and end up with a trinket, signed contract in hand and TS debt. Those types of folks need to stay clear of any and all presentations. In my case, my vacation time is too valuable to me so I forgo all presentations offers. I would rather enjoy instead of dealing with slimy salespeople.  Different strokes for different folks.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 6, 2020)

I would rescind if you are within the time allowed.  If they try to charge the $1050 file a complaint both in your state and the state the stay was out with the AG.  Dispute with your Credit card.

If Diamond fights back you don't have any proof unless the documentation for the original presentation states that you will stay in a unit with a full kitchen.  You have no proof what the agent said on the phone.  They will say that the agent took your request but nothing was ever guaranteed as to kitchen availability.  You bought.  They moved you to a different unit.  You signed something saying that they upgraded you due to the purchase (not because this was what they originally agreed to give you) and that if you rescinded you would have to pay the full retail value which they list as the rack rate.  

Hopefully you didn't sign up for a Barclay credit card as part of the deal.  They have agreements with Diamond and won't side with you on a dispute without overwhelming evidence and they will not cancel the card to allow you to avoid payment.  

Hopefully you are within the normal California period to rescind and are not relying on your accusations of fraud based on false statements and omissions to cancel.  You sign something saying that you are purchasing based on the written details on the contract not on any statements by the sales staff that are not part of the contract.  It is very difficult (but not impossible) to prove fraud based on oral representations only.


----------



## Aurelius (Feb 6, 2020)

Chargeback rules are set by the card brands (Visa/MC/AMEX) not by the issuing bank.

If you do go the chargeback route, specify “goods/services not received”. The merchant will need to prove that you received the services and agreed to pay for them. Which shouldn’t be hard but you’d be surprised how many merchants fail to reply with evidence in a timely manner.


----------



## stupidbuyer (Feb 7, 2020)

I got a meeting with a VP of the company next week. Depending on how that goes, I will probably just drop it if they split or give me the money back. Otherwise I'll write a review, and send a complaint to Department of Real Estate and call it a day.

The room deal didn't fly under the radar unfortunately. They charged me additionally for the room (even though it said it would be deducted from my deposit in the contract). So currently they have 3K charged to my CC. I'm not sure I want to do a dispute, but maybe.

The charges are on my AMEX unaffiliated with DRI.


----------



## DesireMore (Feb 9, 2020)

stupidbuyer said:


> I got a meeting with a VP of the company next week. Depending on how that goes, I will probably just drop it if they split or give me the money back. Otherwise I'll write a review, and send a complaint to Department of Real Estate and call it a day.
> 
> The room deal didn't fly under the radar unfortunately. They charged me additionally for the room (even though it said it would be deducted from my deposit in the contract). So currently they have 3K charged to my CC. I'm not sure I want to do a dispute, but maybe.
> 
> The charges are on my AMEX unaffiliated with DRI.



American Express, in general, overwhelmingly sides with customers in a dispute. If you have even an inkling of a case, American Express will likely give you your money back. I've read the merchant agreement for Amex, and it's absolutely draconian. I understand why many merchants don't take Amex.


----------



## Aurelius (Feb 25, 2020)

DesireMore said:


> American Express, in general, overwhelmingly sides with customers in a dispute. If you have even an inkling of a case, American Express will likely give you your money back. I've read the merchant agreement for Amex, and it's absolutely draconian. I understand why many merchants don't take Amex.



Agree - you should file a dispute. AMEX is unique because they are both the network and the issuing bank. You’d have a good shot and even if you lose you’re no worse than where you are now. You can dispute online very easily.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 25, 2020)

Aurelius said:


> You can certainly ask but you signed an agreement saying you’d pay full retail value if you rescind and then stayed in the room. They’re under no obligation to waive that fee....If it were me, I wouldn’t even mention it in the rescission letter. Since it seems like a one off deal, they might forget to charge you for it.



Exactly what I would do.  I would cease all conversations with Company.  It may, or may not, cost you $1.050 but even if it does it beats the cost of going through with the deal...


----------



## R.J.C. (Feb 25, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> That’s crap.  Rescind.  You can get 6k pts annually for $1.  As for me, I got 6k pts annually for $1, but $700 MF.  Granted, that took months of research.



While folks can get resale points for $1 (and usually free) please let folks know at the same time that dirty points are not in the Club and you have no access to any of the Club features. They can only be used for stays at the collection they are in. I'm not pointing at you Grammerhero, I just decided to respond after reading others saying what you said. Failing to provide all of the story is the exact same thing that Diamond sales folks do.


----------

